# Jade update (blog)



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He's adorable! I'll look forward to following your adventures, but be sure to post the link back on here when you update the blog.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks, Barb! I'll just post the link in my signature as well.


----------

